# [solved] Dziwny zwis Xów, Systemu?

## gentoo_ozzy

problem jest taki 

czasem jak odpalam sobie np. konsolke to nagle robi sie czarny ekran, potem pojawia sie w lewym gornym rogu migajacy kursor i tyle, zero reakcji

przestaja dzialac myszka klawiatura (zeby crt alt backspace czy cos zrobic, nie pala sie nawet diody od numlocka etc.)

ale co jest kuriozalne dzialaja uslugi. mam serwer dzwieku mpd i muzyka ladnie elegancko sie w tle przewija a system troche wyglada jakby umarl.

teraz nie_wiem na ile to jest problem z systemem graficznym, Xami, moim gentoosem czy jakims HALem lub moze sterami do grafiki?

btw. czasem mam tak ze mi sie ekran trzesie, tzn. tak jakby skacze w prawo o centymetr potem wraca (wtedy restart Xow i jest ok).

jakie maja Panowie/Panie;) rozwiązanie takowego problemu?

system gentoo rzecz jasna 2008.0

xfce 4.6.1

geforce 9600gt stery nvidia 180.29

xorg-x11 7.2 -> co implikuje uzywanie HALa (0.5.11-r :Cool: 

jakbyscie drodzy koledzy i koleżanki byli zainteresowani jakimis pliczkami czy wynikami z konsolki to chetnie przesle!

pozdrawiam!

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Aktyn

1. czy zrobiłeś zgodnie z handbookiem, zrób minimalny konfig.

(ja sam uzywam najnowszych beta sterów, bo na inncyh roznie bywalo, na tyhc też jest róznie ale inaczej)

2. czy na czystych ixach dzieje się to samo (bez menadżera ewentulanie inny)

3. jakieś dziwaczne flagi w kompilatorze, ablo niezbyt aktualny system np bez emerge -ud

4. czy na sterach od X-org jest to samo? (pamietaj o przełączeniu opengl)

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## gentoo_ozzy

jest zgodnie z handbookiem,

system jest swiezy,

bez menagera czasami zdarza sie telepanie obrazu, a czasami tez dostaje zwisa gdy posiedze dlugo w vimie, komp przestaje odpowiadac 

na zwyklych sterach jechalem, ten sam efekt

----------

## Aktyn

Może to problem sprzętowy, albo mniej kompatybilny  :Wink: 

Albo jeżeli tylko tak dzieje sie z Xami to może coś jednak nie tak z konfiguracją.

Ostatnio coś się pozmieniało, i prawde powiedziawszy nie jestem na bieżąco za bardzo, hal... nie mam nawet.

Co do mrygania, może coś da zabawa + - sync

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## meal

Aktyn, for fuckin' sake, ortografia...

xorg od wersji 1.5.3 (albo 1.5.2, dokładnie nie pamiętam) korzysta z hala do konfiguracji urządzeń.

Miałem podobny problem po update kernela do 2.6.29 z xorg'iem 1.5.3 i driverami intela (obecnie 2.6.30, xorg 1.6 i najnowsze drivery intela)

Wklej emerge --info

----------

## gentoo_ozzy

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r4-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4000+-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 10 Jun 2009 15:05:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri firefox gadu gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv isdnlog java jpeg jpg midi mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl svg sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

xorg 7.2

jajco 2.6.26 (kiedys probowalem jechac na 29, ale moj system ewidentnie sie poklocil z kompem i nie przechodzilem boota, wszystko sie sypalo, wiec wrocilem do 26...)

xorg-server 1.5.3-r6

----------

## meal

Primo: Procesor 64 bitowy, a ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" ? ja bym dał amd64 [;

Secundo: Spróbuj update'u do 2.6.29 

Potem przebuduj sterowniki do grafiki, profilaktycznie zremerguj xorg'a i wygeneruj sobie nowy xorg.org

----------

## Qlawy

 *meal wrote:*   

> Primo: Procesor 64 bitowy, a ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" ? ja bym dał amd64 [;
> 
> Secundo: Spróbuj update'u do 2.6.29 
> 
> Potem przebuduj sterowniki do grafiki, profilaktycznie zremerguj xorg'a i wygeneruj sobie nowy xorg.org

 

a po co? zresztą sam keyword to jeszcze mało, przyjrzyj się dobrze: 

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 i686)

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r4-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4000+-with-glibc2.0

Więc Twoja rada jest co najmniej kijowa.

A co do problemu... logi, patrz w logi, może tam coś ciekawego jest, ale nie sądzę. Spróbuj otwartego sterownika do Nvidii.

----------

## jbytecoder

mam taką którtką propozycje spróbuj posiedzieć trochę bez  xorg.conf,   gdyby to pomogło to wiadmomo gdzie jest winowajca  :Wink: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## gentoo_ozzy

cos mi sie wydaje ze to raczej wina nowego xfce, na 4.2 nie bylo takich zwisow

a ze sie wiesza na vimie jak nie_ma Xow wystartowanych to juz nie_wiem.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## nostromo2

używasz kolego wifi ?

U mnie jest identycznie, jak rozpocznie się transmisja po wifi z użyciem wpa-psk2

Mam kartę broadcoma,

Diagnostyka dell ( mam latitude ) mówi ze to "złe użycie pamięci sprzętowej" coś takiego.. ( Motają dwie od prawej (z trzech) kontrolki diagnostyczne w tempie 0,5 sek.

 :Smile: 

----------

## gentoo_ozzy

nie, mam neta po kablu. komputer stacjonarny.

----------

## nostromo2

identyczne objawy, coś się dzieje niedobrego w świecie open-source. Ostatnio miałem bardzo poważne kłopoty z X.org. Ba nadal są ale w minimalnym stopniu. Zero gier, bardzo słaba akceleracja, przewijane strony www pływają a jak są elementy flash to CPU się poci  :Smile:  Jednak działa to w znośnym już stanie  :Confused:  . Pozdrawiam,

Ps. Powodzenia w rozwiącaniu Twojego problemu  :Laughing: 

AHA! spróbuj przekompilować sterownik z "-j2" albo "-j1" w ostatecznosci  :Cool: 

----------

## gentoo_ozzy

wracam do tego tematu ponownie.

otóż rozwiązanie jest dosyć proste. Gdy zaczyna mi telepać się ekran, migać, zmieniać kolory to wyłączam monitor i włączam go ponownie.

I wszystko zaczyna działać jak trzeba!

i nie pytajcie dlaczego...

----------

